# Simply Nourish Chicken Stew Wet Cat Food



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried this?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=11565022

Obviously as a treat, but I saw the Simply Nourish Chicken Stew wet cat food in Petsmart earlier in the week, and was wondering if anyone had any experience with this and hogs?

I'm slightly concerned because it just says to refridgerate after opening, but not for how long it can be kept.

Protein, fat and ingredients look okay to me, but thought I'd ask before spending money!

Thanks!


----------

